# Location of Neighbours boiler



## murt (31 Aug 2012)

Neighbours have added extension to their garage which is coming in at an angle to the boundary wall which is only about 3 feet high,.   They have placed a diesel tank and oil boiler into the gap right along the wall.   Its pipe is facing into our garden and this morning white smoke was billowing into our garden.    Is there any regulations with regard to where boilers can be located .   We are not exactly on speaking terms as we objected to the extension in the first place so talking to them is out of the question.  Any suggestions?


----------



## dereko1969 (31 Aug 2012)

Is the smoke causing any real issue? 

I'd try and chill but that's me.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Aug 2012)

Hi murt

Was it white smoke or just steam? 

Brendan


----------



## murt (31 Aug 2012)

Hi, white smoke and a terrible smell lingering in the air.   It seems to have been the first time it was used so maybe its just teething problems.


----------



## ALEXA (31 Aug 2012)

Contact your local council and find out if your neighbours were given planning permission for the extension with particular regard to the position of their boiler flue and pxoximity to your boundary wall. Did you see the plans before building began and the positioning of the new boiler? Take photos when the smoke is coming out into your garden. This surely could not be healthy and in breach of health and safety regulations. Was your objection to the extension successful? We also objected to a neighbour's extension and experienced similar childish behaviour from him when he had to alter the build. These people cannot get over someone saying no to them and as a result try to make relations as difficult as possible.


----------



## murt (31 Aug 2012)

Thanks, yes we saw the plans but there was nothing in them in relation to the boiler or tank position.   We were unsuccessful in our objection but they built something totally different from the plans they were given planning permission from.  Don't know how good the council is.   They weren't great when we objected.   Went to An Bord Plenala and Inspector recommended rejection but planning was still granted.    Hopefully the Council will come out and do a proper inspection as they are supposed to!!!


----------



## lowCO2design (31 Aug 2012)

http://www.environ.ie/en/Publicatio...ng/BuildingStandards/FileDownLoad,1650,en.pdf

have a flick through this it may help your case


----------



## ALEXA (2 Sep 2012)

The fact that they built something totally different from that for which they were granted planning permission should raise interest with the planning department in your local council. I don't know if councils actually carry out inspections at the end of a build. I think they rely on the architect signing off the project and they take the architect's word for it that everything has been followed according to the plans for which permission was granted. What would be the point in granting permission for one set of plans when the owner/developer is allowed to change the plans as and where they like? It will probably cause further poor relations with your neighbour but you could raise the issue with the council and get someone to come out and inspect the build.


----------



## murt (3 Sep 2012)

Thanks Alexa thought about it but don't think we'lll go down that route.    If they actually built according to their plans they would have ended up over 5meters into our garden - and thats according to An bord Plenala.  the planning laws in this country are ridiculous and there is nothing we can do about it.  don't hold out much hope for the Council doing their job either, might have to resort to building a six foot high wall to block it out.


----------



## ALEXA (3 Sep 2012)

I totally agree with you murt with regard to planning laws in this country - you wouldn't get away with anything like it in the UK or elsewhere I'd say. Perhaps building a wall would be the answer but it's a shame you have to take that step when you were previously able to enjoy your garden without one. Sometimes we have to take an alternative view for a quiet life! I hope you find some way of resolving this issue.


----------



## Leo (4 Sep 2012)

There are regulations about the placement of flues, and has been covered here a number of times. See here, here, here....


----------



## murt (5 Sep 2012)

Thank Leo,  Good to know we are not alone in this but desperate to think of all the ill well there is between neighbours.   It is a terrible situation.   Will have to try and measure and see how far it is from the boundary.


----------



## Leo (6 Sep 2012)

No problem, good luck with it.


----------

